# Cynthia Fuente Suarez @ Macks DELAYED



## Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

*:sbDue to a scheduling conflict we will postpone the September anniversary event at Macks with Cynthia Fuente Suarez to a soon to be determined October date&#8230;.. Stay tuned&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..*
*Thanks, Mack*


----------

